

U.S. spies buy stake in Twitter, blog-monitoring firm - ritubpant
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/10/exclusive-us-spies-buy-stake-in-twitter-blog-monitoring-firm/

======
gojomo
The headline at Wired...

 _U.S. Spies Buy Stake in Firm That Monitors Blogs, Tweets_

...is better. The version here ("U.S. spies buy stake in Twitter, blog-
monitoring firm") makes it sound like In-Q-Tel invested in Twitter itself.

~~~
sp332
Yeah, this headline needs another hyphen: "Twitter-, blog-monitoring"

------
jlees
We're in this field as well and the number of people who have suggested we
sell/licence our tech to government and police agencies is pretty surprising.
I'm not down with that, ethically, but there's definitely a need for people
who are.

